# Alien landscape



## jbhillman (Aug 14, 2011)

I have uploaded some new pictures. Things just keep getting more strange. Now I have algae (?) growing that is creating bubbles. Really makes the tank look weird. The diatom bloom was dying off, I did a water change, and now I have this crap growing. Also what is the white flower looking thing?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Nice....What is your phosphate level now? I have read that possilbly, this is the final stage in the death of your diatoms and this algae form you have growing there. But, its just a guess, don't take this one to the bank. Your phosphate level is going to be critical here.


----------



## jbhillman (Aug 14, 2011)

Reefing Madness said:


> Nice....What is your phosphate level now? I have read that possilbly, this is the final stage in the death of your diatoms and this algae form you have growing there. But, its just a guess, don't take this one to the bank. Your phosphate level is going to be critical here.


Last readings a couple days after water change

Temp 79.9
PH 7.89
Salinity 1.024
Ammonia 0 ppm
Nitrite 0 ppm
Nitrate 0ppm
Calcium 420 ppm
Phosphate 0 ppm
KH 10.2
Alk 3.65


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Nice. Then I may have had a good guess. Ride it out a few more days, see if it breaks up more.


----------

